# 2018 NGRC Vendor List



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Convention vendor list includes Antiques On Elk, Atlantic & White Mountain, Bachmann Industries, Bridgewerks , CVP Products, Dew Drop Structures, Fun & Games/MOLOCO, Garden Railways Magazine , GGRS White Elephant table, G Scale Junction , G Scale Stuff, Hartland Locomotive Works, Iron Creek Shops, Just Plain Folk, LGB Trains, Martin Paul G-Scale Products, Michael's Custom Woodworking, Mike Setzer Hobbies, NGRC2018 Portland, Model Contest, Papa Choo Choo's LGB Trains, Phoenix Sound Systems, PIKO-America, Reindeer Pass Railroad, RLD Hobbies, Rockler Woodworking & Hardware, Rolling Stock Trains, Scaled Automation, SG Models, Split Jaw Products Inc, Star Hobby, Stoke'm & Smoke'm , Stoneworks, Train Installations, Trainz.com, USA Trains, and Vintage LGB & Aristo. Why not contact them and arrange for them to deliver your wanted products to you at the convention!


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Sadly this is too far away for me to attend but has anyone ever heard of Dew Drop Structures or Scaled Automation before? Never heard of these companies.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh
I confess I am not familiar with them. All the vendors offer large scale model products of some sort. There may be a couple other smaller dealers that are coming but not yet listed.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ted, while some of these are big name vendors most people know and can easily look up I would say it would be nice if there was a list put out that included contact info or website info for these vendors as I posted before two of them I have never heard of and curious what they offer but have not been able to identify a website or information on them.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh,
Good idea. I'll pass that along to our chairman. I do not have that info or I would post it. Some of the smaller mom/pop types may not actually have a web site. I'll pass along your request.


----------

